# Islam (A Peace of mind for the lost piece of your mind)



## inALLAHwetrust (May 29, 2008)

Salaam Walikum to everyone (May God's peace,love and mercy be on you),

Briefly,..Basically story goes, I've had dp/dr for around 4months now, Induced by a huge intake of Cocaine for over a year (around a year and a half) + being kidnapped + broken relationship (lord forgive me) + huge amount of stress, dp/dr is stress and anxiety (Now clean from drugs and alcohol! feels fantastic)... My life use to be so much more simple and I took everything for granted untill i had a panic/anxiety attack which has left me stuck in my house (house arrest lol) for 4months now... at times things felt beyond repair but straight after the dp/dr I made my intentions to become a muslim revert (a muslim once again) though born muslim I vaigly understood my blessing and the oportunity I had given to me... Many who read this will think what has this got to do with dp/dr... you will see soon as you read on,.. The thing is you will (when you ponder on this) you will realise that God exists and created everyone man, woman, animals, insects and plants and trees alike... coming to terms with the existence of God-Allah will make you understand your own reason for existence and though it is not an on the spot cure it is the exact thing you need to understand to fufill these lost feelings and in time you and everyone else me included (if God wills) will not only find life again, but indeed the true meaning of why we are here and how and why people are on the world and the reasons for this world,... The book I will reccomend to you all, is the Holy Qur'an, many of you will have heard of it, maybe paid it no mind or maybe thought who cares, (you will care once you've finished reading) in it is the cures for dp/dr and the answers to all your problems from financial to love... I'am not a preacher but isnt it my duty to convey what I have learned if it will help mankind ?? God-Allah will grant you anything you wish if you follow what he says... If man cannot explain our own existence without ridiculous theroies such as Big Bang which have no scientific weight then surely our existence is the result of something we cannot control but only understand... I recommend the Qur'an to you all, it is not expensive and can be brought in English translation or they will probably give you one free from a Islamic book store or mosque, ... anyone who feels empty lost or confused about life and their existence,... feel free to comment on my post or private message me.....


----------



## nupower (Apr 5, 2008)

wa alaikom alsalam warahmato allah w barakatoh 

did qur'an cure you??? if yes tell us the story pls.


----------



## inALLAHwetrust (May 29, 2008)

hi above ^ i've sent you a further private message, thanks :!:


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

another pm for me plz


----------



## inALLAHwetrust (May 29, 2008)

sure no problemo :!:


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

i would also like to know more
pm me


----------



## inALLAHwetrust (May 29, 2008)

on its way :mrgreen:


----------



## HurricaneSeb (May 23, 2011)

Me too please, if it's not too late.


----------



## afiqvdx (Mar 23, 2014)

did you been cured?and how you use quran to cure?


----------



## jimmyb84 (Oct 1, 2012)

Allah Akbar


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah Islam, the religion of "peace" which is responsible for terror attacks all over the world... ah the irony.


----------



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

Midnight said:


> Ah Islam, the religion of "peace" which is responsible for terror attacks all over the world... ah the irony.


Do you think muslims are terrorists ?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

planet said:


> Do you think muslims are terrorists ?


No, I just resent the fact that a religion that is clearly not peaceful is named as such, and that any criticisms that are aimed at other religions such as Judaism or Christianity or Hinduism are "OK", you can basically say whatever you like, especially in the UK, but if you say ANYTHING negative about Islam you will get lynched, called intolerant, racist, bigoted etc. It's a ridiculous culture of political correctness where free speech is fine, but only if you don't draw a picture of Mohammed, or some other ridiculous inoffensive action.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

Ohhh this is going to be interesting.. lol

Popcorns ready! Go for it&#8230;


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRYef_BZPe0











well that is what islam is to me....

fascist ideology with no respect for unbelievers, homosexuals and women, a "religion" that hasnt been through a renaissance and been made fit for a non-medieval world but as it stands its holy book speaks of sharia and jihad (weather its non-violent jihad or violent jihad)

against the non-believer, a book that is meant to be taken literally and the pedophilic murderer muhammed is the guy every muslim has to look up to.. its a "religion" where its also permited to lie (taqiyya) to unbelievers to smoothen the islamisation of the west into dar al-islam where every muslim wants to live in and that cant be a free-speach democracy as thats contradicts the only allowed version of islam, a believing muslim saying he wants free speach and democracy is using taqiyya, according to the Qor'aan, gods devine law (sharia) is above man made law and democracy... whats concerning with islam is not the small procentage of muslim who blow stuff up but its the core ideology that is supremacist in its nature, its an ideology worse than nazism

also the word "islamophobia" is a made up word from muslims to silence critics of al islam....

did i mention that the penalty for just leaving this "religion" is death, that goes for "moderates" to "radicals"....

"there is no moderate islam only moderate or less believing muslims"


----------



## jimmyb84 (Oct 1, 2012)

Midnight said:


> Ah Islam, the religion of "peace" which is responsible for terror attacks all over the world... ah the irony.


^^^^^
Jihad!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

Need to stoke the fire. Popcorn's gettin' cold 

Obama is the biggest terrorist of them all.!

He's the most gutless terrorist ever... with his sneaky little drones dropping bombs on people&#8230; I wonder what his God thinks about this? Or would he be exempt from God's persecution cuz he's got the top job in the US?

Haven't more people died under Obamas reign than any other President? I think so. What a guy!


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

Midnight, you don't know what Islam is. You're judging it from spotlighted events covered by manipulative media.

Those people responsible of terror present themselves as Muslims but aren't really Muslims, they do not understand Islam. I'm telling you this with knowledge and conviction, and I am a Muslim.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

JJ123D said:


> Midnight, you don't know what Islam is. You're judging it from spotlighted events covered by manipulative media.
> 
> Those people responsible of terror present themselves as Muslims but aren't really Muslims, they do not understand Islam. I'm telling you this with knowledge and conviction, and I am a Muslim.


LOL. Strong attempt to be patronising. You know nothing of my life. My friends growing up were Muslim, my best friend at Uni is a practicing Muslim, I'm from London, where specifically in the East End there is a huge population of Muslim immigrants and some of them hold rallies frequently on the streets, denouncing the evils of Western society despite the fact that they live here, go to school here etc etc. Also lived with practicing Muslim family in Malaysia.

I'm not going to carry on, please don't embarrass yourself any further


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

JJ123D said:


> Midnight, you don't know what Islam is. You're judging it from spotlighted events covered by manipulative media.
> 
> Those people responsible of terror present themselves as Muslims but aren't really Muslims, they do not understand Islam. I'm telling you this with knowledge and conviction, and I am a Muslim.


Common now not this bullshit again.

First, when people say that Islam is NOT the religion of peace, they do not mean that all muslims are terrorist.

The bullshit that Islam is some sort of religion that preaches peace is just another LEFTARD idea,
that among all the other leftard ideas tries to go againt common sense. IT JUST CONTRADICTS STATISTICS. Here are some more leftish ideas:

Weed is completely harmless (pseudo science, dpshelpers will probably agree)
Obama's health care program is good because it provides free health care (Without getting too political, that's just FALSE. "FREE" DOESN'T MEAN "COMES FROM THE INCOME TAXES OF THE RESIDENTS OF 
MARS". IT MEANS TAKE FROM ONE AND GIVE THE OTHER. this ruined even more the affordability of health care for the Americans and raised the debt ceiling).

When Midnight criticized this nonesense that Islam is the religion of peace I couldn't but agree with him. Shit have u not seen what happened in his country some months ago, two MUSLIM immigrants 
beheaded some innocent guy in the name of the Koran?

Or when muslims went crazy in Europe over a Muhammed caricature???????

What gets me is folks like you who, with all due respect, instead of taking criticism as a positive thing and as a review of how the public sees your religion, simply rejects it.

Common


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

Midnight said:


> LOL. Strong attempt to be patronising. You know nothing of my life. My friends growing up were Muslim, my best friend at Uni is a practicing Muslim, I'm from London, where specifically in the East End there is a huge population of Muslim immigrants and some of them hold rallies frequently on the streets, denouncing the evils of Western society despite the fact that they live here, go to school here etc etc. Also lived with practicing Muslim family in Malaysia.
> 
> I'm not going to carry on, please don't embarrass yourself any further


I'm talking to you in a calm non offending way and I expect you to talk to me the same way. I am not embarrassing myself.
Just because you know some people who are Muslims doesn't mean that they taught you right. I know many Americans who are ignorant as shit or Christians who want to get rid of all Muslims in my country, it doesn't mean that this is what they are all about.
Stop thinking you know anything just because you know some Muslims. You know nothing about Islam.

And at heartless, statistics? Lol. You're ignoring all the good habits of Muslims and talking about some spotlighted events.

Anyway I don't want to keep arguing, I know what my religion is about, and at my mosque and where I learn they preach against terrorists acts committed in the name of Islam. I just wanted to let you know this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

Doesn't look like the muslims and the christians get along very well. What are we gonna do? Can't have them fighting each other out in the open like this cuz innocent people get caught in the middle.

How about we bring back the colosseum and they can resolve their differences there while we all watch? Could be pretty messy admittedly, but at least it would help to keep the extremists off the streets. Sounds like a step in the right direction if you ask me. I don't actually mind the odd beheading here and there.

Anyway.. I'm just heading out to buy some more snacks&#8230;


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Needs to be moved to religious debate section or That's Life. Reported.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

JJ123D said:


> I'm talking to you in a calm non offending way and I expect you to talk to me the same way. I am not embarrassing myself.
> Just because you know some people who are Muslims doesn't mean that they taught you right. I know many Americans who are ignorant as shit or Christians who want to get rid of all Muslims in my country, it doesn't mean that this is what they are all about.
> Stop thinking you know anything just because you know some Muslims. You know nothing about Islam.
> 
> ...


Will you admit that Islam has no place in the West and that as a belief system it is not designed to co-exist with other religions in a fair, liberal and open society?


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

you really need to see this






btw the origin of my profile pic: http://www.geertwilders.nl/index.php/in-de-media-mainmenu-74/nieuws-mainmenu-114/1839-let-us-raise-a-flag-of-truth-and-liberation


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

When doesnt it have a place in the west?

Every individual on the planet should have the right to choose what they want to believe in regardless of where they live.

People should be more tolerate of other peoples beliefs instead of trying to spread hate.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

MissK said:


> When doesnt it have a place in the west?
> 
> Every individual on the planet should have the right to choose what they want to believe in regardless of where they live.
> 
> People should be more tolerate of other peoples beliefs instead of trying to remove it because they cant tame it.


say that to the thousands of muslim who wants to leave islam but cant because the death penalty is mandatory to everyone thinking of laving islam, moderate or radical (btw there isnt any moderate islam) it doenst matter, its in the qor'aan, the book that every muslim have to take literally...

lets see islam for what it is, a totalitarian ideology like nazism or communism, it has no place in our world....


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

MissK said:


> People should be more tolerate of other peoples beliefs instead of trying to remove it because they cant tame it.


You think Islam is tolerant of other peoples beliefs? just lol...

Qur'an (5:51) - _"O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people."_


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

Midnight said:


> You think Islam is tolerant of other peoples beliefs? just lol...
> 
> Qur'an (5:51) - _"O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people."_


there are even worse verses than that... and lets not forget the processes of abrogation, where later more violent qor'aanic verses cancels out earlier verses as later commands from allah to muhammed are seen newer and more true...

why should the west tolarete the intolerant fascist ideology where unbelivers has to converted, be killed or made to live under 2nd class citizen as dhimmis who have to pay a huge tax (Jizya) to their muslim overlords. an ideology that has no respect towards no unbelievers, has the death penalty for homosexuality and apostasy and its an ideology that treads women like shit. its an ideology more than a religion because its dictate every part of life with the sharia..

i dont respect this ideology that calls for global sharia either through peaceful mean or violent means.. through taqiyya (muslim lying to infidels so the infidel cant see islams true agenda) the islamisation grows much stronger, it needs a stop. sooner rather than later.. say no to dar al-islam....


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

MissK said:


> Actually that is not said in the Quran its in the Hadith, most of the Sharia Law is from Hadiths and not the Quran.
> 
> And i was not just referring to Islam, I was saying we should be tolerate of eachother beliefs regardless if it isnt harming anyone.
> 
> ...


1. does not matter if its in the hadith or the qor'aan, this apostasy penalty is still in islam and it is practiced(from all corner of the globe, in the only allowed interpretation of the holy book and the hadiths because as you know reformation and not taking the text literally is also apostasy in islam) and its seen as the only option and the true word of allah and muhammed and that is the reality, btw it is both in the haddith and the qor'aan

2. "I take every person i meet as an individual, I wouldn't pre judge them because of their beliefs and the wrongs of other people. "
well would you judge a guy you haven't spoke to but who is saying he's a neo-nazi?

3. "There is good and bad in every religion but it seems that many have an issue with Islam more than the others, because of the few that may be extreme, the whole religion and all the other muslims are judged. Yeah makes sense. Guess media manipulation works a treat in some"

are you really so influenced by (http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/quran/011-taqiyya.htm) you still believe in the lie that its the religion of peace and that it can coexist with other religions.. you still believe the lie that the "extremists" has their own version of the faith and that real islam is peacefull, that a moderate islamic ideology is accepted in islam, that there are more the than 1 interpretation of the book... you still believe the lie that its like other religions, that it has it good parts and bad just like the other religions? just read the texts further up the page and watch the video...

please come with more of your bs MissK, i find it disgusting that you defend and ideology which is all for supremacy, global oppression and degrading different people based on what they believe in, an ideology that really is like this down in its core not just the "extremists" interpretation, if you want to live in a state where there is no democracy or free speech where sharia is the law of the land as the only allowed version of islam speaks of (muslims have to believe in the qor'aan and here you do find the sharia, muslims either say what the qor'aan says or the say that democracy/freedom/freedom-of-religion is positive BUT in that case they are performing taqiyya) be my guest MissK! *PS: please watch the video i embedded further up this thread*


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

You are entitled to your opinion as am i.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

damn you do not seem to get it, go back and read what i have said and watch the video..

extremist dont manipulate islam (ever heard the expression: "there are no moderate islam, only moderate or less-muslim muslims") i, they are the real islam, others are just less believing, if you were to say you are a muslim, then you must support the qor'aan and by supporting the qor'aan you must per definition take gods devine law (shari'ah) above man made infidel democracy, you could ofcourse say you do support democracy but then you use taqiyya(lying).and yes the shar'ah can be found in the qor'aan aswell

its a fusion of social ideology and religion who hasnt gone through a renessance (like christianity went through in the 1700's, btw im athist if you wonder) to be fit for our time... reformation is out of the question as it is seen as apostasy even by "moderates"

what you are doing is paving a way for islam to islamize faster, they use the tactic of label criticism of islam as rascism (islam critic cant be racism as its not an etnic group, but an ideology with many ethnic groups, see: the made up incorrect word islamophobia) thereby silencing critics making them grow and you are part of it, you cant just see them as another religion when there not, they want not to be critized, they want extreme luxury minority right when they are minority but in muslim majority countrys the minorities are not only treated extremely bad (acording to the shari'ah) but there are for example also an cleansing with violent and black-mailing means going on with the christians in north africa and arabia going on atm...


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

MissK said:


> You are claiming that it is real Islam but i doubt you have read the Quran in its entirety, and again no not the whole Sharia Law is present in the Quran that is a fact.
> 
> So no not all muslims have to follow the so called Sharia Law the hadiths support in order to be a muslim.
> 
> ...


im not even gonna answer your first sections as they are absurd and i you can read what i think about it in my 5 earlier posts, its cute you still believe muslims can be muslim despite denouncing their holy scripture (btw google what the muslims think of the very few people who tried to reform islam), and its cute that you think there is a moderate less barbaric islam

btw if i were to have your logic i would be like this: there is nothing wrong with nazism.. it was just the people that were bad, it had nothing to do with an evil ideology..!!

its the other way around, i have nothing against the people but i have against the ideology, muslims are captives of their own ideology, its like a cancer growing in their heads or like sir Winston Churchill once said "islam is in a man what rabies is in a dog", islam is worse than nazism but it can hide behind a shield called religion, it call itself a religion to sound cleaner when you that its a totalitarian ideology mixed with religion

i wonder what you get for being an apologist for a "religion" were the role model (or the most perfect human there ever was) is a warmongering pedophile having sex with 9 year old girls..


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

Patronising much, and no thanks il pass on the videos.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2014)

What BS are you spreading amunt. you ignorant TIT


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

Guess I better buy some more refreshments and yummies to nibble on. . Looks like I'm in for 'the long haul'&#8230;.


----------

